# Collins S-line



## john-in-ga

I have some Collins S-line gear that I purchased at an estate sale about 3 years ago. I’m attempting to put it on the air after probably 15 years or longer of its just setting on a self.  The receiver is a 75S-3C, the transmitter is a 32S-3 and the power supply is a 516F2.  The power supply has been brought up to voltage slowly and is working correctly.  The receiver seems to be working (receives 75meter SSB, at least).  I plan to hook up a dummy load and, using the original Collins “instruction book”, see if I can get the receiver and transmitter to work together. I understand a hundred watts output should be achievable.


   I’m aware of information that can be found on Collins gear elsewhere on the internet.  There are even Collins nets on the ham bands, but by posting here I’m hoping to hear from someone who operated a setup just like mine and that might have some tips they would not mind sharing. 



  Yes, it is legal for me to operate on the Ham Bands. My call is WA4FRI, been a ham since 1977.  However, almost all my experience has been with transceivers, very little with separate receiver and transmitter setups.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I had a Johnson Viking valiant once it sounds like you have quite an antique caddy there hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------

